# CFSAC 2008



## Matt_Fisher (4 Sep 2008)

Anyone participating in the 2008 Canadian Forces Small Arms Competition?

Wheeler Accessories, Ltd. - CP Gear is proud to announce that we are sponsoring the CFSAC Awards Program and will be onsite at the Connaught Ranges from Sept. 13-21 with a gear display booth.  

If you're not partipating in CFSAC but are in the National Capital Region during that timeframe and have valid military or law enforcement ID (site access is restricted to Mil/LE pers only) please feel free to stop by and check out the event at the Connaught Ranges.

More information on CFSAC can be accessed at http://armyapp.dnd.ca/CAC/natmilskil_e.asp

Look forward to seeing everybody there and Good Luck to the competitors!


----------



## Hockeycaper (5 Sep 2008)

Matt,

I will see you there as I work  hang out at CRPTC full time.

Ben


----------



## George Wallace (5 Sep 2008)

Matt

Any idea where you may be set up and what hours your booth/Stand/Trailer will be open for business?


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Sep 2008)

The Australian team was at Bisley, don't know if they are trekking to Canada this year.

However, AASAM, the Aussie CFSAC is gearing up for April, and the rumour net says it will be even bigger than 2005's international event. So hopefully Canada will have a team there, and although I have been absent from AASAM since 05, due to operational commitments, I might be back in 09 as the Armourer for International Competition.

Time will tell.

Happy Days,

OWDU


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Matt
> 
> Any idea where you may be set up and what hours your booth/Stand/Trailer will be open for business?



I'm planning on having the booth open daily from Sept. 13-19th from 08:30-17:00.  On the 20th, it'll be touch & go as the awards ceremony is taking place and I'll be attending that portion of the event.  On the 21st it should be open from 08:30-17:00.  If you stop by the booth and it's not open, I'll have my point-of-contact listed (cell phone #) and estimated time of return, so you can track me down. 
As for the exact location at Connaught, I haven't been given that info from the event organizers, however given the relatively small size of the facitility, it shouldn't be too hard to find us as we'll have our location marked outside with a pretty large 4'x8' CP Gear banner.


----------



## Northern Ranger (6 Sep 2008)

We sent a team from north of the 60th.  They will stand out in the red shirts and a few from way up north will be found sitting in the air conditioned van.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (13 Sep 2008)

I'm there with the LFCA team, and I just happened to run into Mr. Fisher in line at the mess.  So I will definitely be looking at a few things there.


----------



## twistidnick (14 Sep 2008)

Hi, i went to CRPTC today and i didn't see your tent. I asked Range Control and they pointed out your van and told me that your not going to have a booth until Wed. Were you set up today? Will you be open tomorrow? and were will you be? thanks.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (14 Sep 2008)

I was at the CP Gear booth - its in 7 Webley IIRC.  Mr. Fisher can verify this.


----------



## twistidnick (14 Sep 2008)

ok thanks i will go tomorrow


----------



## Matt_Fisher (14 Sep 2008)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> I was at the CP Gear booth - its in 7 Webley IIRC.  Mr. Fisher can verify this.



Roger that.  We're in 7 Webley and have a large 4' x 8' CP Gear banner on the side of the building.  Hours are from 8:30 - 11:30, 12:00 - 17:00, and evenings by appointment and we'll be here until the 21st.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (24 Sep 2008)

Well, CFSAC 2008 has come and gone.  Congratulations to all the winners, including Cpl. Jimmy Grondin of 4 Air Defence Regiment and Capt. Sean Gagnon of the Governor General's Foot Guards who were the winners of the Queen's Medal for their performance in the Regular and Reserve components of the Service Rifle competition.  Also well done to the members of the LFCA 'A' Team who took the Soldier's Cup.  Congratulations to all the winners, and good effort by all participants.

We look forward to our continued support of this event in 2009 and hope for an even bigger and better competition.  Timings and location for the 2009 CFSAC are expected to mirror that of 2008, so if you're interested in participating, put the word up your chain of command to your ops/training cells.

-edited to correct Capt. Gagnon's unit-


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (24 Sep 2008)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Capt. Sean Gagnon of the Governor General's _Horse_ Guards .



He's actually with the Governor General's _Foot_ Guards.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2008)

Guess, next year I'll have to have more money in my pocket.   ;D


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (24 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Guess, next year I'll have to have more money in my pocket.   ;D



How many Toonies did you go through?


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Sep 2008)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Well, CFSAC 2008 has come and gone.  Congratulations to all the winners, CAPT Sean Gagnon



I met Sean at the AASAM shoot in Greenbank in 2002 or 2003.  He was part of the Cdn team at our International competition here. A bloody good shot!

He must have taken his commission since, as he was a Sergeant then.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Sep 2008)

It was a good year!!!  Came 2nd overall in the RegF... Started Stage 2 at -19 from Grondin and ended up at -5.... there is always next year!!  ;D



			
				Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> I met Sean at the AASAM shoot in Greenbank in 2002 or 2003.  He was part of the Cdn team at our International competition here. A bloody good shot!
> 
> He must have taken his comission since, as he was a Sergeant then.



Yes it's the same guy


----------



## Matt_Fisher (24 Sep 2008)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> He's actually with the Governor General's _Foot_ Guards.



My mistake (I know that Capt. Gagnon was a Foot Guard, but I did a brain fart typo and put down the Horse Guards rather than Foot Guards), and I stand corrected.  Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2008)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> How many Toonies did you go through?



Hey!  That was my parking meter money.

Matt

That was a nice compact display you had at the Expo.  Perhaps they will annouce it a little more in advance so that you could be a little more prepared and bring some "Kitche" to hand out.

They gave you a nice little room to conduct your sales in the Shacks.  I hope that you do make this a regular event and look forward to see you next year.  I'll try to bring a few more "enthusiasts" along.


----------

